# Robin ~ Erithacus rubecula



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

my best (closest) one yet - we hit the beach early for the sunrise yesterday, mega frost! and caught this little fella on the way back to the car park 

1 shot of about 150, lol









50D + 400mm f/5.6L ~ 1/400, f/5.6m ISO 800

detail shot as well 










amazing feathers on these things, going to get this printed 30' x 20' 

*added* just to show how tame these little fellas are








:thumb:

thanks for looking

drew


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

i have a good few of them battling it out i the garden, for who owns the table. great picture :thumb:


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

That would make a brilliant christmas card. :thumb:


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

WOW :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Awesome pics! Never knew they were THAT tame!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

They're not really tame just very brave at this time of year. Foods very scarce for them. Bird in the hand is a cracker:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

Great photo's there, and the Robin eating out of your hand is a special photo :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Awesome :thumb:


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Fantastic pictures, love the detail in the close up :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Amazing shots!


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

that crop is sharper than a very sharp thing, what lens did you use ?

great stuff:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

WOW, very impressive shooting Sir.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Stunning mate! :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Crafty said:


> that crop is sharper than a very sharp thing, what lens did you use ?
> 
> great stuff:thumb:


400/5.6L, as given under the pic....

Very nice set.

Bret


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Brilliant shots!


----------

